# rude barn managers?



## huntseatgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Whoops...I guess I should have put this in Horse Stables and Barns...


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I've had a BO steal a halter and lead rope of mine and claim it was hers. She literally took it off my horse's stall (where it had been hanging for months) and hung it on her horse's stall. Then went nuts on me about how she just bought it yesterday for her horse, and there's no way it could be mine.

I had bought it at a tack shop in Brehnam, about two hours from where I live, and it's the only place they sells the particular brand that this halter was. I ended up driving her to the tack shop where she claimed she bought it and showing her that they don't sell that particular brand of halter and lead.

She gave them back, but not happily.

I have no idea what could have come over her and caused her to do such a thing, and think I would buy it. But it was crazy. o.0

Sorry you're having BO trouble. :[


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, that's mean LeahKathlene. Some people can be real snobs.
I hate when people steal my stuff, I get really mad. My riding club is good though. Noone ever takes anything that they don't own...


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Well - not knowing why you are saying she's dragonish - I can only assume you disagreed on something.

As a BO - it is not my job to go out of my way to make everyone happy. I used to try but it is simply too much for me. I provide dang good care for the horses and the facility. Rules are laid out at the interview. If anything changes, it is notified via formal posting and e-mail.

I'm the one feeding and cleaning stalls at 5:30 a.m. and again at 10 p.m. rain, sleet, snow or -24 degrees. All the while my boarders are snug in their beds. Fixing fence instead of riding my horse because your horse decided to fight over the fence. I can't help if I don't know there is a problem. I will NOT address an issue unless it comes directly from the boarder. Complaining to another boarder only makes person look like a whiner.

Yes it is my choice. But to hear you have a headache or cramps or 'forgot' it was the 1st and can't make it out to pay your board on time WILL tick me off.

Dragonish enough for you?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

mls said:


> Well - not knowing why you are saying she's dragonish - I can only assume you disagreed on something.
> 
> As a BO - it is not my job to go out of my way to make everyone happy. I used to try but it is simply too much for me. I provide dang good care for the horses and the facility. Rules are laid out at the interview. If anything changes, it is notified via formal posting and e-mail.
> 
> ...


Good comeback :lol: Everyone needs to remember there are 2 sides to every coin.
I'm sure there are wonderful BO's and nasty boarders and vise versa.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Vidaloco said:


> Good comeback :lol: Everyone needs to remember there are 2 sides to every coin.
> I'm sure there are wonderful BO's and nasty boarders and vise versa.


Thank you. Though it wasn't so much intended as a come back but exactly what you said - there are two sides to every story.

We all need to vent. But it's those that constantly complain yet are doing nothing to improve the situation. If there is a problem and all you do is complain you ARE whining. Nothing constructive about whining. If you have a problem, explain it without the "bitchy barn manager" attitude and let folks try to give you alternative solutions.

I see lots of folks on the internet that need to do the work for one week at the barn they board at. Including repairs, hearing the complaints and paying the bills. Then perhaps a person who bought a halter that looks very much like yours and really thought it was theirs - won't seem like such a terrible person.


----------



## huntseatgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

I appreciate you trying to give the other side of the story, but you don't know my barn manager and to be honest you sound nothing like her. I'm not having a "disagreement" with her. I recently became friends with someone at the barn who the manager doesn't like (solely because this woman bought a horse she did not approve of - I won't comment on that because it's not my issue). Because I'm now friendly with the woman she doesn't like, the barn manager spent the weekend calling all my friends' mothers to tell them their daughters should steer clear of me at all costs. This is a woman for whom I work thirty hours a week for nothing, a woman who I have never had a single argument with. And no, there isn't more to this story.
I have taken calm, logical measures and I will be calling the manager and addressing this with her today. This post was just a way of venting and an attempt to find comfort after feeling very upset and very betrayed.

ETA: I'd also like to add that my manager does none of the physical side of the work. She is a strictly paperwork (and petty drama) worker.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Simple question- if you are so unhappy and this certainly sounds like you haven't been happy for a while, why don't you move your horse?


----------



## huntseatgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm considering it. I have an appointment to go look at a new barn next weekend.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Believe me I've been there not fun. Worst time in my life. I got outta there ASAP.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ya, i would just move, its not worth it.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

reining girl said:


> ya, i would just move, its not worth it.


Sometimes you just can't find a decent place right away. Sometimes _thats_ the issue with leaving.


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

Trissacar said:


> Sometimes you just can't find a decent place right away. Sometimes _thats_ the issue with leaving.


No one said that she had to leave tomorrow. Generally, most stables require a 30 day notice to vacate. If the OP does decide to leave, and she is required to give a 30 day notice, that should leave enough time to find another stable.


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Not to sound paranoid or spark paranoia, but I'd keep an eye on your horse, too. If this lady is this petty, she may-- not even intentionally, mind you-- lack in her care of your horse to get "back" at you. I've unfortunately witnessed this before.


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

As a matter of fact, I just moved my horse to a new place this weekend to get away from a psychotic BO. And I've been grinning ear to ear ever since. It was a MISERABLE five months having my mare there.


----------



## sudnvictory (May 3, 2009)

*Bitchy Barn Managers*

If you do end up moving your horse, consider a barn run by a gelding, not a mare....:razz: you'll probably end up with less drama.


Seriously, good luck with trying to work it out but ultimately you need to be happy with the boarding. It may never be perfect but it should be pretty decent. It sounds like plain "catty"ness on the part of the barn manager.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> Hi all.
> I'm having some issues with my manipulative, dragonish barn manager right now (as per usual) and I'm wondering if anyone else has had similar troubles? Maybe stories to share? I could use the laughs


Ahhhhh the great She Devils of Barns. Gotta love them! I sure had my experience with one, for sure. 

Manipulative, controlling, opinionated, gossiper, her way or the highway. 

My favorite part was when your horse soon became hers. If you did something she didn't think was right, she would take over control. 

The sad thing though, is that she had no clue. She was always the victim and everyone around her were the horrible one's. She thought everyone were there for her, not the other way around.

Anways - this is YOUR horse. YOUR money. YOUR time. YOU are paying this person for their service. Nothing more, nothing less. 

If a plumber treated you this way, you'd find another plumber. If your cable company treated you this way, you'd cancel service and find another. If a store clerk treated you this way, you'd shop at another store. 

So why allow a BM to treat you this way? They are there FOR YOU and YOUR horse - nothing more, nothing less.

Move on.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

MIEventer said:


> Anways - this is YOUR horse. YOUR money. YOUR time. YOU are paying this person for their service. Nothing more, nothing less.


You forget YOUR decision to move to that barn in the first place.

Barn manager - barn owner - their barn, their rules. You know the rules when you agree to board, you follow them. If they don't fit with your ideal barn - do not move there.


----------



## jackieboy2 (May 3, 2009)

The barn may have seemed like a good match in the beginning, but things change and sometimes aren't what they seem. Also it doesn't sound like she is breaking any rules. Not all barn managers are good people or good managers. It doesn't sound like a problem with the rules, it sounds like a crazy horse lady and anyone who has spend any time near a horse barn knows that there are plenty of them around... I also know that there are a lot of good barns with good managers out there, so best of luck to you with your search and I hope you find a great one!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I can't say my BO was fire-breathing dragon or something. But out of greediness she took in really big aggressive gelding with shoes on all 4, and let him go with my mares. I asked her either move him to another field or move my mares. She refused. After my paint got beat up so she was limping for weeks and my other mare developed rain rots because they couldn't get into the shelter, I just run nuts and moved them.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> You forget YOUR decision to move to that barn in the first place.
> 
> Barn manager - barn owner - their barn, their rules. You know the rules when you agree to board, you follow them. If they don't fit with your ideal barn - do not move there.


Barn rules are simple. It is when the BM portrays herself as one person and then when you are in, a totally different person.

A Barn Manager has no right to tell you what color of tack you should use. Or embarass you infront of a hallway of people. Tell you what you can and cannot use on your own horse

A BM has no right to tell you how to disicipline your own horse or go awall when you don't do what she says you should do with your own horse.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

i used to excersice a girls horse for her & do parelli with it, well one night i was just walking back up to the yards to put her horse away, this was like 9 a'clock at night all was good. The next day i got a call from the girl saying the lady who owned the agisment place, called her very angry as i had accidently left 4 troting poles in the arena set up. I am never aloud to go back to that riding place  talk about over reacting!


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Keep in mind that the other end of the spectrum can get just as frustrated with boarders. Also keep in mind that in these sue happy times, BM/BO have to come down harder on what could be construed as dangerous as the liability can fall back on their shoulders. We may all say that we would never sue someone but it is insurance companies that often sue- not people. If it is the case that something changes after you have started boarding then you should verbally discuss your issues with the management as they are not mind readers. If there is a serious clash between you and the managment you are probably making them just as miserable. There are two sides to every story and when you happen to be on one side it can be difficult to see the other.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

she made anyone & everyone who went onto the land sign a sheet saying no matter what you'd not sue. lol


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

onetoomany said:


> Keep in mind that the other end of the spectrum can get just as frustrated with boarders.


Completely agree. In first barn people did practically ANYTHING they wanted: like let horses loose in front of the barn, or let them run from field to the barn for food OUTSIDE the fence with other horses and people around, or ride on nice neighbor's grass, and so on. That was just ridiculous.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i doubt that in the rules of that barn it said, i can take your halter if i want to and say it is mine. She had no right to do that and i think she is abusing her power as a BO.


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

brookelovesparelli said:


> she made anyone & everyone who went onto the land sign a sheet saying no matter what you'd not sue. lol


Again though, like Onetoomany said, often times it is the insurance companies who sue, not people.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

reining girl said:


> i doubt that in the rules of that barn it said, i can take your halter if i want to and say it is mine. She had no right to do that and i think she is abusing her power as a BO.


Ha - exactly.

"Article 4, paragraph 5, line 2: As the barn owner or manager, I have the right to take your belongings and claim them as my own."

o.0


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

reining girl said:


> i doubt that in the rules of that barn it said, i can take your halter if i want to and say it is mine. She had no right to do that and i think she is abusing her power as a BO.


I never said they did. I HIGHLY doubt the BO was trying to 'abuse her power" and out right steal.

I think the person posting the problem was not willing to understand the BO very likely THOUGHT it was the one she purchased that looked very similiar. Since we were not there we do not know the content of the conversation.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

She knew it was mine, mls. ;] Trust me.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

I am a BO. This situation sounds like a misunderstanding. Could it be? To me is halter is a halter. If it is yours it should be hanging on the hook outside of your box with your horses name clearly marked with permanent ink across the noseband. Occasionally, stuff disappears and walks away. A fact of life at any barn. Make it easy on everyone by putting your name on all of your equipment. 
Just a friendly reminder to all and I hope you get this worked out.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh, boy. Here goes.

My BO is a piece of work. I love her as a person, but she's scatterbrained, disorganized, and her mind is always somewhere else. She starts talking about a project she wants to get done, them forgets about it the next day and tries to start on something else. Her management skills are nonexistent and I'm glad that I'm in charge of doing everything in regards to my horses. She also takes things (like brushes, lunge whips, lead ropes) that are mine and thinks they're hers. She still has a lunge whip that she took from me four years ago. And she wanted to volunteer my horses for lessons as while ago. I was like, HELL NO. Plus she's always trying to get me to take lessons with other people other than my own trainer.

The worst part is, she's a horrible rider. She also cross ties horses by the bit, drops the reins and lets them drag on the ground, and lets her horses loose in the yard to graze and thinks they won't run off. Well, they did, and she hasn't done that since- as far as I know. The sad thing is, she has no idea how goofy she is. She's nuts, but the barn is awesome and she doesn't touch my horses. So I put up with it.


----------



## ItalianCutie9407 (May 22, 2009)

not really sure why they are mean...but just be nice and they will be nice back


----------



## ItalianCutie9407 (May 22, 2009)

cute pic by the way!! lol


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

QtrHorse said:


> I am a BO. This situation sounds like a misunderstanding. Could it be? To me is halter is a halter. If it is yours it should be hanging on the hook outside of your box with your horses name clearly marked with permanent ink across the noseband. Occasionally, stuff disappears and walks away. A fact of life at any barn. Make it easy on everyone by putting your name on all of your equipment.
> Just a friendly reminder to all and I hope you get this worked out.


Well, this last barn was small - six boarders - and my halter WAS hung on my stall. I had Joey's name written in the tag on the inside, and after it disappeared, it had conveniently been removed. The conversation went like this:

"Have you seen Joey's navy blue halter and lead?"
"Yes, it's hanging on July's stall, because it's mine."

...0.o

It was strange. She was a piece of work anyway. Glad I moved.

Also, I'm not the OP - her situation is a little bit different. Much more malicious situation than mine.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Hope you took your halter and lead rope when you were heading out the door. I would of.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha ha - I started keeping EVERYTHING except the mandatory halters and leads hung on their stalls in a plastic bin in the trunk of my car.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I am going to be sure to get a padlock for my tack trunk, now that I'm at a new fascillity - I've started to get these thoughts in my head that fellow boarders are opening it up and browsing through all my stuff.......


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah... sometimes boarders think that other people's tack trunks are community tack trunks.


----------



## huntseatgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow, this thread got big while I was gone! 

I need to clear a few things up. I have no problem with rules. I have no problem with discipline. But what I DO have a problem with is malicious gossip, manipulation, and rules that seem to have no real reason. For example, we are only allowed to use black, hunter green, or blue polo wraps at our barn. Fine. But I was told on Friday that my blue polo wraps (that I've had since February) are the wrong shade, and that I'm forbidden to use them. I know several people (on the BM's good side) who have and use the exact same polo wraps. Just...silly things like that. I also have it from a number of reliable sources that my BM has been saying horrible things about both me and my horse, aside from the current issue.

ETA: Oh, and thanks to those of you who shared BM horror stories  definitely had me chuckling.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

what color polo wraps??? wow control freak, run far far away


----------



## FlitterBug (May 28, 2009)

I didn't read all of the replys, but I'm on the opposite side, I'm the "evil BM". I have a small barn, do a few lessons and just a couple boarders. Its much cheaper than other barns in the area, and for this, I just ask them to clean up after themselves. I do the feedings and stall work myself. 

There is a group of teen queens at my barn that think the world is out to get them and that I am unreasonable and unfair for asking them to pick up their garbage that they leave all over the barn. To ask them to turn off lights when they leave and shut the feed and tack room doors is just completely outrageous for me to expect. I told one that was leasing my one of my horses that her behavior would lead to her losing the lease, when I followed through with my threat and told her her lease was ending at the end of the month that "was so not fair, she didn't even do anything". I'm not in it for the money and I have better things to do than pick up after drama queens that can't make it to the garbage can 15 feet away. I know some pretty nasty BMs too, and have seen some pretty psycho boarders. It goes both ways. I'm not perfect by any means, I'm pretty leniant, but take advantage of that and you lose all privilages.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't think that there has to be only two sides. I don't think there is evil barn manager and nice barn manager or evil boarder good boarder. Every person and every place is different. I think putting teen queens in their place is perfectly fine and its certainly your right to terminate a lease. However to tell someone what color polos they can use,come on!

My barn owner is very nice but she has certain things that really bug her and I totally understand that. My mom has a great barn too but her BO has some quirks..... However I am sure there are some really wackos out there, I have met a few. Horse people tend to be quirky anyway, but some are just down right strange.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

This thread brings back so many memories!

I worked at a stable that bred friesians but also doubled as a boarding facility. A friend of mine kept her horse there and I would frequently lend her a hand when needed as my duties were usually finished by the time she came to ride. Basically the barn owners were obligated to feed, turnout, clean stalls, and keep the farm tidy. My friend came to ride one afternoon but forgot she had to be picked up early. I was done all my work and was sitting down for my scheduled lunch break. She came up to me and asked if I would mind putting her horse away because her dad was waiting. I said sure, no problem. The horse was sweaty and definately needed a bath and cooler.

Well the barn owner (in my opinion, a snobby british lady) came into the barn and yelled "What do you think you are doing? This is not YOUR horse!" I explained the situation and she replied "Well you work for ME not HER, turn that horse outside immediately and go on your break!". I could do nothing but listen. On my way back from turning the horse out I called my friend and explained what happened. Needless to say her father wasnt impressed and seeing as I was on my lunch break, meaning my own time, there really was no real issue.

My friend called the barn owner and about a 1/2 hour later, the horse had a cooler on. After that things went down hill. The horses stall was never "properly" cleaned. He got less hay than what he was originally getting. Also a few items such as a crop, riding socks, riding gloves, saddle pad and bit went missing from her locker (they have a strict rule about NO locks on the lockers :?).

Within a week she had found a new barn to move her horse to. The barn owner tried telling her that this was not allowed and she would have to wait till the end of the month to move him. Funny thing is the contract basically says she is only required to pay out the month, not keep him there.

I soon after quit. I seemed to start getting the blame for little things. Like shavings that werent swept up, not enough hay in the hay bags, not enough shavings in the bin, doors/lights not closed. Lets just say they seemed to expect me to do all these things AFTER I was done work. A week later I had another job at a friend of the families barn. So much better haha


----------



## Cayuse (May 28, 2009)

I just read 5 pages of why Im glad my horse is in our back pasture!!! LOL.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Wow, you guys have some bad stories! I'm so lucky. This is my first time boarding and I've been at the place for 10 years. We have a great BO. We have had some craptacular boarders though. No doubt about that. Made me wonder if the BO ever thought, "Why did I get into this business again?" :shock:

We've had a lot of boarders move here from other facilities and after hearing their stories of the BO's (using boarders supplements for their own horses, not letting the horses in the turn out pasture per the contract agreement, taking boarder's tack and using them) - makes me grateful for having such a great BO. The one about BO's using boarder's supplements happens a lot apparently.

At our barn everyone uses everyone else's stuff but that's only after asking them and knowing it's okay to do so. If someone runs out of fly spray or whatever. You go find someone who has it and just replace whatever you use. Or if you borrow tack, you just clean it and put it back where you found it.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I used to be a BM. I boarded horses for years, and I'll tell you, it's not worth it. I'd have people expecting all kinds of unreasonable things from me, and expect it for free. It's hard work, and you get little pay in return. 

After taking care of three horses that ended up having to be put down (owners mysteriously disappear when horses are old or infirm) finished it for me.

Now I just keep my own horses and I'm much happier


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Geez... you had to have certain color polo wraps? And in a certain shade? Talk about anal and controlling. Are hunter green wraps more effective than purple ones somehow? I would wear different colors on all four legs just to make them mad. XD

I'll use whatever color polo wraps I WANT, thank you very much.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I boarded horses at my farm for a couple of years, and I guess I just ended up with some goofy boarders. The first 3 weren't bad to start with - always paid on time, held up their share of the work, kept their special brand of grain in stock and monitored the levels of that on their own - great, great. I had it set up so everyone had a tack locker, and they had their own locks, and I had mine locked up seperate as well. There wasn't much of a problem to start with, but as time wore on, one of them decided I was picking on her horse. The ropes I left in the barn to be handy were dissapearing at an alarming rate as well. Now, I have a major pain of a mare that when she's feeling snotty to the other horses, I isolate her. period. When she gets over herself, she can play with the other horses again. Same goes for anyone else who is misbehaving. Well, I had a 3 month old foal that her horse had started picking on - big time. Not just nips here, I"m talking picking the baby up by the scruff - SO, he got isolated with a similar minded horse. They didn't pick on each other, and there was plenty of grass in the pasture, fresh water, shelter - you name it. She got ticked because he wasn't with my mare & foal. I explained to her why, and said I was sure they could run together again in a few days, a week maybe. Wasn't good enough. She was convinced I was pickin on him, and she gave me the threat 'well, if you don't make me happy, I'll leave!!!' I said as calmly as I ever could muster 'I guess if that's how you feel, you gotta do what you think is right, just like I have to do what I think is right to keep ALL the horses here safe healthy & happy'. She cut out not quite a month later while I was on vacation. Classy, huh? The last boarder I took in was slow to pay, and slow to keep her horse in their 'special grain'. I had no problem with 14 different grains for all the different horses, just they had to keep them in stock. Guess I was too accomodating, huh? AH well, won't do it again, at least not on a boarding only basis. I do board the horses I train, but no boarders just to be boarders. too much hassle.
Sorry some of this is mixed up, it was a mess of a sitch.


----------



## aynelson (Jun 13, 2009)

Barn Drama - that is what this is. People get hurt with barn drama. I wonder if our horses can pick up this tension and grief caused by how we treat each other. We owe it to our horses to treat each other as we would treat our own horses - with love, respect, and honor. 

I am no expert, but here is my take: As in horses, with humans there are always reasons for behavior - usually the reasons come from places of hurt and sadness. If you feel you are able, try to talk to her with an open mind and open heart. Maybe you are projecting things that are not accurate. I have done that before - thought someone was rude when they were really not feeling well or they were just in a hurry. Tell her how you feel - it may end up in a valuable experience for you - OR NOT - Know this: it may end up terrible. If she is truly wrapped up in a world of stress and anger, you may be the target of that if you approach her. If that occurs, keep yourself emotionally safe and control your actions (maybe bit your tongue and pack your things). Either way, talking to her would give you answers. Only you can decide what you want to do. Keep us posted. Good luck - and thanks for the discussion!


----------



## murrayhallbuccaneer (May 4, 2009)

okay i have a story that is still in the works!

my currrent barn manager, also my bosses mother, well, shes quite old at the moment shes 81! it started about 3 months ago when she decided that she and another boarder didnt like me any more, i dont do the work quick enough, i do it scruffily, and i lack all enthusiasm for the job. i cannot stick the job, i should go and get a job in an office or something because i'm not going to get far here. i am causing hazards by giving my horse a haynet (small holed, even a shetland pony couldnt get their hoof caught and mine is a welsh cob!), as he is going to break his leg in it one day. i neglect this other boarders horse apparently, even though the mornings he gets his haynet and waters changed, if she isnt going to be there till later, i skip his stable out as she has asked me to do. im cruel because i put a rug on my horse when he was cold, and took the rug off the horse next to mine because she was warm, and the latest one is im not to have my stable signs up because their tacky, if i put them up again they are going to get burned.

i dont understand what had happened here! and i want to move my horse and get a job doing something AWAY from that yard.

theres a story for you lot to laugh about


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I took riding lessons at a boarding barn for years before I bought my first horse, from the barn manager. When I did get my horse, my family and I opted to board him there for a couple of months so that I could take lessons on him with my instructor in a familiar arena (for me), before we moved him to our farm. I was kind of a novelty there, almost all of the other boarders were BIG into the QH show industry, and I was the little girl with the braids and the mutt pony. When the BM was there life was good, but her daughter (about 5 years older than me) was also really into the showing. When the daughter started qualifying for major shows, the BM started traveling a lot, leaving people who my dad terms "the minions" in charge of the barn. That was when things went downhill. 

Example: My pony was hard to catch. No problem for daily operation (we asked the BM if he was a problem, she said no), he would come in with the herd, but you couldn't walk out and get him without a fight. So, we just had the BM leave him in, then we went to the barn daily to exercise him. When the BM went to a show, she would tell whoever was to be in charge to leave my pony in. I went the extra mile to leave a note on his feed can, a note on his stall door, and a note rolled up in his halter ring, all saying "please leave me in my stall." The temp. couldn't have removed him from the stall without encountering several reminders not to. Yep, Dad and I got to the barn just in time to see my pony's tail disappear into the pasture. Dad was frosted (half an hour's drive to the barn, and no horse), and the temp BM played stupid when we asked her about it.

We _never_ left anything there except a halter and lead (which I made sure were horrendous colors, flourescent orange halter and rainbow lead). We never heard of anything being "messed with," but better safe than sorry. The actual BM was awesome, and put up with way more than she should have from certain boarders (as in, people several months behind on board, refusals to clean stalls, lights left on, electric buckets left on in the summer, I could go on and on... often all of these things from the same people). I helped out a lot with feeding and cleaning out some of the "problem" boarder's stalls after my pony was done, for the sake of the horses' health. _I'm so glad to have my horses at home now_. 

I would love to operate my own boarding barn someday, but I would have to keep it small (like, I could handle the daily chores for every horse in there as if he were my own), have a rule like "the stall must be cleaned at least once a day. If you don't do it, I will and you will have $10 per day that I do it added to your bill," and "you miss your payment, your horse is demoted to pasture rent only until you're back up to date." Definitely a contractual agreement. Absolutely.

Oh, to the OP, that polo wrap thing is aweful! How are you supposed to find yours in the tack room? Jeez... 

I would be out of there in a heartbeat, if at all possible.

Sorry, Y'all, for the novel.


----------



## angie22d (Jul 10, 2009)

i had some boarder at my barn try and tell me i cant feed my horse treats because the horses are on a feeding schedule and if i feed her treats i will mess up her feeding times oh did i put that little lady in her place no one tells me what to feed my horse well except for the vet of course lol people are so nosey at the barn i even showed up there one day and some girl was riding my horse OH DID CRAP HIT THE FAN at the time my horse was supposed to be in stall rest because she was hit by a car on a trail ride and wasn't suppose to be out of her stall so ya people are messed up oh and i had my saddle stolen a bridle a halter


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

I hope I don't run into any of these problems at my barn. The BM is the instructor, as well. I have been taking lessons for some time with her. So I know her ins and outs. I bought a horse from her and am now boarding him there. So, right now all is good. 

I think I would flip out if someone other than my BM/instructor was riding him. I would have a mini stroke then grow horns, a tail, and construct a pitch fork in my hand. Hahaa...no one wants to mess with me when I'm mad. You better get out of the way.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

angie22d said:


> i even showed up there one day and some girl was riding my horse OH DID CRAP HIT THE FAN at the time my horse was supposed to be in stall rest because she was hit by a car on a trail ride and wasn't suppose to be out of her stall


:shock::shock::shock:

Man! What the heck?!? Why on earth would anybody do that??? Aren't there still anti horse-theft laws if you dig deep enough? I'll bet that qualifies. Did your horse recover, anyway?

People can be just insane.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

JadedEyes said:


> I think I would flip out if someone other than my BM/instructor was riding him. I would have a mini stroke then grow horns, a tail, and construct a pitch fork in my hand. Hahaa...no one wants to mess with me when I'm mad. You better get out of the way.


exactly. Beware a woman's wrath especially if you get between her and her horse


----------

